# Question about kefir



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

When I make Hans's raw grind, I mix Kefir in. So he's getting a little every day and he seems to be fine. He doesn't have allergies, though.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Goat Milk For Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Read this. Goats milk is the way to go for sure. Sounds like a good thing to try, even though it may not be a natural thing for adult dogs to drink milk. lol. You could try and see how things go.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Kefir is so darn good for people, and dogs benefit from probiotics too. I think it would be good for them, unless they have a specific reaction to it. Why don't you try it just a little at a time? My dogs love goats' milk too!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay! Thanks guys!

The dogs will be thrilled with this news. lol

Poodlebeguiled, thank you for the link. New fun stuff to try! 

:-D


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Let us know how they like it and what it does for them health wise. It would be interesting to know. Good luck!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, I miss fresh goats milk for myself! Sure wish I still had a local source. I haven't tried kefir with my spoo, but he sure loves organic plain yogurt.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't tried the kefir yet, but, boy do they love their goat milk soaked kibble!


----------

